# Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser



## möwe_3 (8. Januar 2008)

hi, 
 Habe vor auch entweder x-135 oder x-510 C zu kaufen. Nun weis ich net was besser wäre. X-135 hat 4000 Watt und X-510 nur 2400 Watt. Nun ich fische in Seenen von 3 bis 50 Meter auf Felchen und blinkern auf Hecht, der meistens seitlich steht und wie ich denke mit dem Geber 60° werde ich den nicht sehen, oder?? Hat die 4000 Watt Leistung eine Scheuwirkung bei so flachen Gewässer??;+

wie ist die Auflösung bei dem X-510, und die Fischerkennungrate??

danke für jede hilfe


----------



## McRip (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*



möwe_3 schrieb:


> hi,
> Habe vor auch entweder x-135 oder x-510 C zu kaufen. Nun weis ich net was besser wäre. X-135 hat 4000 Watt und X-510 nur 2400 Watt. Nun ich fische in Seenen von 3 bis 50 Meter auf Felchen und blinkern auf Hecht, der meistens seitlich steht und wie ich denke mit dem Geber 60° werde ich den nicht sehen, oder?? Hat die 4000 Watt Leistung eine Scheuwirkung bei so flachen Gewässer??;+
> 
> wie ist die Auflösung bei dem X-510, und die Fischerkennungrate??
> ...



Du vergleichst birnen mit äpfeln, farbe mit schwarz/weiß #d
Die sendeleistung ist erst einmal sekundär, besonders für deine Gewässer. #h

Und Fische sehen, Stichwort "Fischerkennungsrate" (geiler Ausdruck, aber was verstehst du genau da drunter |kopfkrat) - da stelle ich mir die Frage (nachdem du auch im SideImaging Thread aktiv warst) was du eigentlich von einem Echolot erwartest. ;+ 
Es ist eine Hilfe, verwandelt dein Boot aber nicht in einen Ein-Wurf=Treffer-Trawler! 

Bitte definier doch einfach mal deine Anforderungen und Möglichkeiten in einem eigenen Thread - dann kann man dir sicher besser helfen! :m


----------



## Kunze (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Hallo möwe 3!

Ich habe deine Anfrage aus dem anderen Thread mal getrennt und hier 

seperat eingestellt.

So kann dir besser geholfen werden. #h


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

was willst du mit 4000 W im Süßwasser ???? #c
oder "nur" 3000 W ???
wenn du die die Beschreibung anguckst steht da bestimmt was mit bis zu ca. 300m Wassertiefe oder so ....
leg da mehr Wert auch nen größeres Display, Anzahl der Graustufen (wenn keine Farbe) usw ...


----------



## schwedenklausi (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Schlageter fragen : 05255 934700
Hier werden Deine Fragen beantwortet.
schwedenklausi


----------



## CS (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Hallo,

wenn es um Flachwasser geht würde ich mir 
diese Gerät kaufen.
Fish Easy 245 DS Flachwasser Spezial

Festmontage für ca. 160€
portable für ca. 240€


Gruß
Steffen Cornelsen


----------



## möwe_3 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

hi,

also ich sprach mit T. Schlageter, die Beratung ist super.
Ich habe mich zu 99% schon für Humminbirt 727 entschieden, aber mit neuer Software und dem Geber Quadra Beam (drei Kegel in einem Geber), da habe ich auch große Abdeckung des Bereichs bis 90°, jeder Bereich wird separat abgetastet (nicht wie Lowrence oder anderen) und mit 4000W. Dh. sehr gute Darstellung dank der vielen Pixel. Das bekomme ich für 490€ inkl. Schulung. Dazu Tasche, gute Batt. und Ladegerät, Geberstange --- alles zusammen 660€ 
Ich denke, ein gutes Angebot.
Später noch ein GPS Aktive Antenne und bin bereit für's Angeln.

Was meint ihr, ist es OK??????????

werden die Echolote in kommenden 6 Monaten günstiger??? was meint ihr:m


----------



## McRip (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Hm, sehe ich skeptisch.

Was nützt Quadra Beam auf so einem Schirm? Natürlich sind die 640 pixel vertikal klasse, aber was nützt das, wenn man quadra beam benutzt? dann teilt sich das doch wieder auf. 640/2 sind 320. Das ist doch effektiv weniger als z.B. das Lowrance X-125 mit seinen 480 Pixeln (ohne Quadra Beam). Um die 640 Pixel des Humminbird voll auszunutzen müsste man auf QB verzichten. Für mich riecht das nach einem Kompromiss aus SideImaging und normalem Echolot und daher sage ich: entweder das eine (normalen Geber) und/oder das andere (SideImaging), aber nichts dazwischen.
Außerdem stelle ich nochmal die Frage, was du mit 4000 Watt bei den o.g. Gewässertiefen willst?

Außerdem: Ob GPS auf einem 320er breitem Schirm Sinn macht, wenn gleichzeitig noch das Echolot benutzt werden soll, mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Zudem fehlen dem 727er im Vergleich zum 737er ein paar Tasten, willst du darauf verzichten? Ich weiß nicht wieviel man dadurch spart, aber lohnt sich das oder rächt sich das in der Praxis durch umständliche Bedienung?

Meine Empfehlung für dich wäre das Humminbird 565 oder Lowrance X-125, wenn du keine Farbe willst und erstmal auf GPS verzichten kannst. Ein Hand-GPS oder richtiges GPS kannst du immer noch kaufen, so wie jetzt auch die GPS-Antenne. Dann hast du keine Displayverkleinerung und alle Optionen offen.
QB sehe ich skeptisch, bringt es das wirklich auf dem dann so kleinen Screen? Vor allem noch mit (eines Tages) GPS dazu? Und dann noch alles in Schwarz/Weiß?

Wären mir zuviele Fragen. Würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## möwe_3 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

hi,

mir wurde erklärt es so: Lowrence x-125 oder x-135 soll ich net nehmen weil es sende winkel von 20° hat und nur erweiterbar auf 60° durch öffnen des Kegels, und somit Verlust an Kontrast, schärfe und Genauigkeit von zb. stehenden Fischen. Es hat nur einen einzelnen Geber.

Der Humminbird 727 hat 2 oder 4 (QG) einzelne Kegeln.
Mir wurde gesagt, ich soll auf keinen Fall Lot nehmen mit weniger als 2400 Watt. Der wäre Schei.....e, wg mangelnder Erkennung von Bodenstrukturen, Ungenauigkeit bzw. Ortung beim loten, also bleibt der 727 mit 4000 Watt. 

Du hast recht mit der Zwischenlösung, ist kacke, da leidet die Auflösung (habe jetzt auch erfahren), also dann die dual beam Technik, ist auch 100€ günstiger.

Der IFinder Explorer wäre, glaube ich, viel bessere Lösung als die GPS Antenne#6

Warum 4000Watt für meine Gewässer??  weil ich nicht weniger als 2400 haben will, und der 565 hat nur 2000 Watt, der Lowrence hat nur ein erweiterbaren Kegel, der 717 hat schlechte Auflösung.
So denke ich, der 727 wäre passende Lösung.

T. Schlageter meinte, wg der Scheuchwirkung bei 4000 Watt, gäbe es keine Probleme. Mein Boot würde die Fische mehr scheuchen als das Lot, da muss ich ihm vertrauen. Oder was meint ihr??????????????????

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

also ich sage ja das nen Echolot hauptsächlich dazu dient die Bodenbeschaffenheit anzuzeigen und ers in zweiter Linie auch mal ne Fischsichel ...
660 EUR wäre mir persönlich zu teuer ... aber muß ja jeder selber wissen


----------



## McRip (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Ich möchte bestreiten, dass 2400 gegen 2000 Watt in deinen Gewässern einen Unterschied bedeutet. 

Wenn du Lowrance nicht möchtest würde ich auf das Humminbird 565 zurückgreifen. Die 700er Serie halte ich für deinen Einsatzweck überdimensioniert. Allerdings sind es auch "nur" 90€ mehr, prozentual sind es aber schon gute 28% (beim reinen Echolotpreis bei Schlageter). Deine Entscheidung :m
Man soll sich nachher ja auch nicht drüber ärgern oder zweifeln. |uhoh:

Ich denke mit nem normalen Humminbird Dual Beam egal ob nun das 565er oder das 727er in schwarz/weiß machste in dem Preissegment nichts falsch. Ähnlich wie mit einem Lowrance X-125 oder X-135. Sehr gutes Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis #6


----------



## Echolotzentrum (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Hallo,

jetzt muss ich was dazu sagen:

Das Humminbird 565 ist das Schlimmste, was man für solch einen Einsatzzweck nehmen kann!
Der Fehler: Man liest den Katalog und bildet sich eine Meinung.
Das hat leider nichts mit der Realität zu tun.
Die Sendeleistung hat nichts mit der Tiefe zu tun, sondern mit der Qualität des Signals. 
Mein Standardspruch: " Je lauter ich ins Wasser rufe, desto lauter und klarer ist mein Signal zurück" Sollte die Meinung jetzt gegen einen QuadraBeam Geber gehen ohne ihn probiert zu haben, verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr. 

Auch der Vergleich mit einem X-125 hakt, da die Technik viele Jahre im Hintertreffen ist. Ich kann "McRip" nur anbieten eine Schulung mitzumachen. Ich denke, die geäußerte Meinung wird hinterher nicht mehr die gleiche sein.

Sehr gerne kann man mich auch auf den aktuellen Messen treffen. Auf der Boot in Düsseldorf halte ich für die "Rute und Rolle" Zeitung Vorträge zu diesem Thema. 

Oder man ruft mich an unter 05255 934700.

Mein Tipp bleibt auf jeden Fall bestehen: 727 mit QuadraBeam Geber.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## STAN (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Is ja spannend die Meinungen zu verfolgen. Aber in der Praxis kann man halt die Geräte nur auf der Grundlage von irgendwelchen Katalogen etc. vergleichen. Nirgends sind die Detailunterschiede der Technik beschrieben. Würde daher Mc Rip keinen Vorwurf machen. Man muss sich einfach zig Meinungen anhören, aber schlauer ist man meistens hinterher trotzdem nicht. 
Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal die Geräte in einem Test gegeneinander antreten lassen unter Praxisbedingungen. Wäre doch nen guten Artikel für ne Angelfachzeitschrift wert. Und viele Käufer hätten mal ein paar Fakten, die sicher beim Kauf weiterhelfen.

Ich verstehe hier auch nicht das Problem mit dem Quadra Beam Geber. ER wird ja punktuell wirklich eine Reihe von Vorteilen haben. Wer aber die Dual Beam Technik einsetzen will, kann das ja auch mit dem Quadra Beam Geber tun. Da is ja Dual Beamt quasi eingeschlossen. Würde doch lieber mit beiden Möglichkeiten arbeiten, als mich später über den kleineren Sendewinkel zu ärgern. Und der Preisunterschied ist im Verhältnis zum Gerätepreis nu wirlich bezahlbar.

Ich werde mal im Februar beim Norwegentreffen vorbeischauen und mir die Geräte vor Ort anschauen. Hoffe die Fa. Schlageter hat welche der 700er Reihe dabei.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Da mein Gewässer sehr ähnlich scheint sag ich auch mal meine Meinung.



> Je lauter ich ins Wasser rufe, desto lauter und klarer ist mein Signal zurück



Also wenn man zu laut Ruft kommt es unweigerlich zu Mehrfachreflexionen (Die Wasseroberfläche reflexiert das Signal wieder zurück, was ein doppeltes Bodenecho ergibt) und Rückkopplungseffekten. von solchen Verallgemeinerungen halte ich daher nix.

Wir reden hier von einer Sendeleistung. Das ist die Energie, die man in einen Sender steckt.
Ein Lautsprecher mit 2000 Watt ist aber auch nicht zwingend lauter als einer mit 100 Watt. In den Technischen Datenblättern von Lautsprechern ist daher ein wert für den Wirkungsgrad angegeben (in dB/W) Wer das mal austesten will, sollte mal ne gute Bose Anlage mit nem Wattprotzbilligangebot vergleich hören  

Ausserdem reden wir hier über eine Maximale Sendeleistung.
Die Reale Leistung wird von der Echolotsoftware automatisch reduziert. sobald die nen Bodenecho hat. Ein 4000 Watt Echo sendet im Flachwasser keine 4000 Watt.
Das macht in zweierlei Hinsicht auch Sinn. Erstens kommen die oben angesprochenen Fehler nicht. Zweitens Spart das natürlich gewaltig Batterie.

Wenn man aber wirklich wissen will, wieviel aus dem Geber ausgesand wird, muss das in dB angegeben sein. Watt ist nur wieviel Leistung der Geber frisst.

Für nen seitlich stehenden Hecht wird im Flachwasser auch ein 120° Geber nicht ausreichen. 
Der Erfassungsbereich am Boden ist bei einem echten Kegel ein Kreis vom Durchmesser 2 x Tiefe x Tangens( Geberwinkel/2) 
Bei 3m Tiefe und 120° also 2 x 3m x Tangens 60° = 10,39m => alles was weiter als seitlich 5,2m vom Boot weg ist sieht man selbst mit diesem extremen Kegel nicht...
(Ist natürlich ziemlich Theoretisch, weil der Geber ja keinen idealen Kegel ausstrahlt)

Die Qualität hängt aber eh eher von der Auswertesoftware und der Bildschirmauflösung ab. Ich wage zu behaupten: mit nem 1500W Echo kommt man in Deinem Gewässer definitiv auch prima klar und vermutlich reicht sogar ein 800w. Nur gibts diese Leistungen eher im niedrigauflösesektor was dann eben automatisch nen schlechteres Bild gibt.

Nach der Sendeleistung sollte jedenfalls nur der gehen, der enorme Tiefen im Salzwasser oder bei starker Schwebstoffbelastung erreichen will.

Welches von den Genannten nun das Empfehlenswerteste ist, wird man jedoch nur in der Praxis sagen können. Bediencomfort, Bildschirmaufteilung usw. spielen ja auch ne grosse Rolle.
Obwohl, wenn da ein Farbecho mit in der Auswahl ist... würd ich wohl das nehmen, einfach weils noch ne differenziertere Anzeige hat. Manche kommen aber mit nem schwarzweiss besser klar.

Wenn man aber mal rumschaut, was andere an dem Gewässer so nutzen, wird man schon einige gute Modelle rausfiltern können.
(Wobei beim Renkenfischen ein ausgefallenes Modell manchmal die bessere Wahl ist, wegen störechos der anderen 50 Angler mit echoloten...)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Echolotzentrum (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Hallo,

da ich bereits mehrfach mit "Gerätefetischist" zu tun hatte (hier wird alles auf die Goldwaage gelegt), sage ich nicht mehr viel. 

Nur das:

Die Aussagen sind falsch! 

Diejenigen unter Ihnen, die es wirklich interessiert, rufen bei mir an oder bei Herr Mucha von Lowrance Deutschland. Der kann auch so einiges erklären und richtig stellen.


Thomas Schlageter


----------



## McRip (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Hallo,
werde die Tage mal zu Herrn Schlageter fahren und mich ebenfalls intensiv beraten lassen. #h


----------



## möwe_3 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

melde dich bitte danach wieder, vielleicht kannst du es ausprobieren. 
Wäre nett wenn du dein statement danach abgibst was mit dem Humminbird 727 mit sich hat.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich bereits mehrfach mit "Gerätefetischist" zu tun hatte (hier wird alles auf die Goldwaage gelegt), sage ich nicht mehr viel.
> Nur das:
> Die Aussagen sind falsch!
> ...



Ja, das ist bei mir wie bei den Echoloten, je lauter man Ruft, desto klarer wird das Echo  

Nun, dass die Meinungen von Technikern und Kaufleuten divergieren können ist keine Neue Erkenntnis. Das merkt der geneigte Anwender bei jedem Unterhaltungselektronikkauf im Blödiamarkt und Konsorten. :q

Dass die Lautstärke von ausgesandten Schallwellen immer (auch bei Sonaren) in dB gemessen wird kann man in jedem Physikbuch nachlesen.

(Das andere übrigens auch. Steht auch teilweise in den Englischsprachigen Bedienungsanleitungen...)

Um eine korrekte Aussage zu machen, ob ein leistungsstärkeres Echolot besser darstellt muss man 2 ansonsten Baugleiche vergleichen und nicht wie der Hr. Schlageter anscheinend Äpfel mit Birnen.
Wenn ich nen 125er Lowrance mit 480 Pixeln vertikal mit einem 727er Humminbird mit 640 Pixeln Vertikal vergleiche brauche ich kein Hellseher zu sein und auch keine Watt zusammenrechnen um zu wissen, welches wohl besser auflöst  Vermutlich wohl das mit 25% !!! mehr pixeln :q

Und das wir Mehrfach miteinander "zu tun" hatten muss ich auch dringendst Dementieren. Dafür schreib ich hier zu selten. Mir fällt da nur exakt 1 Thread ein.

Am 727 würde mich aber schon die geringe Anzahl an Bedienknöpfen etwas abschrecken gerade auch bei GPS-Nutzung (sieht nach vielen verschachtelten Menüs aus, unbedingt vorher mal in die Bedienungsanleitung luschern) und auch die geäusserten Bedenken bezgl. "GPS frisst viel Bildschirmplatz" teile ich.
Zu dem Wattwahnsinn haben ja auch schon einige andere Praktiker ihre Meinung gesagt. 

Ob ich da nicht auch noch die paar € für 256 Farben statt 16 Graustufen beim Eagle 500C geben (welches auch  noch nen besseren Bildschirm - 640pixel vertikal - hat als das Lowrance 510C - 480 Pixel) und noch ein einfaches GPS Handy gebraucht erstehen würde... 

Aber ich hab ja keine Ahnung :q

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Hab gestern noch gemerkt, dass ich mich bei der Modellnummer vertan hatte, war aber unter Zeitnot. 

Ich meinte natürlich das Eagle 640C und nicht das 500C, das 500 hat nur 320 Pixel und ist auch billiger als das 727

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## McRip (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*



McRip schrieb:


> Hallo,
> werde die Tage mal zu Herrn Schlageter fahren und mich ebenfalls intensiv beraten lassen. #h



Hallo,
möchte an dieser Stelle erst einmal Herrn Schlageter für die äußerst umfangreiche, sehr individuelle und zudem noch echt gute Beratung loben. #6
Außerdem fand ich auch sehr positiv, dass er mir von einigen Ausgaben abgeraten hat. Aber nun zum Thema Echolot, auch wenn man die für mich gegebene individuelle Beratung NICHT einfach so auf jemand anderen übertragen kann:
Schaue ich auf meine Anforderungen müsste es SideImaging werden, aber dass ist extrem teuer. 
Ansonsten kann ich wohl auf Farbe verzichten und würde QuadraBeam nehmen, was zudem sehr günstig wäre. |rolleyes
Zu QuadraBeam selber, ich halte es auch weiterhin für eine Zwischenlösung zu SideImaging, die allerdings im Vergleich zu einem Lowrance oder einem Humminbird DualBeam ein dickes Plus ist - wenn man es braucht (s.o). 

Allerdings stellt sich mir noch die GPS-Frage. Ja, ich möchte GPS, aber ob mir Seekarten weiterhelfen ist noch offen (kommt ne aktualisierte Karte raus). Und wenn GPS, wie? Intern im Echolot oder externes Handgerät? |kopfkrat Side Imaging hätte alles dabei und würde vieles für eine lange Zeit beantworten. Schauen wir mal. :g


----------



## möwe_3 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*



McRip schrieb:


> Hm, sehe ich skeptisch.
> 
> Was nützt Quadra Beam auf so einem Schirm? Natürlich sind die 640 pixel vertikal klasse, aber was nützt das, wenn man quadra beam benutzt? dann teilt sich das doch wieder auf. 640/2 sind 320. Das ist doch effektiv weniger als z.B. das Lowrance X-125 mit seinen 480 Pixeln (ohne Quadra Beam). Um die 640 Pixel des Humminbird voll auszunutzen müsste man auf QB verzichten. Für mich riecht das nach einem Kompromiss aus SideImaging und normalem Echolot und daher sage ich: entweder das eine (normalen Geber) und/oder das andere (SideImaging), aber nichts dazwischen.
> Außerdem stelle ich nochmal die Frage, was du mit 4000 Watt bei den o.g. Gewässertiefen willst?
> ...




hallo McRip

was sind deine Anforderungen bei einem Lot?

du hast geschrieben wg. der Teilung des Bildschirmes und jetzt würdest du das nehmen,#6 ist die Auflösung bei dem geteiltem Bildschirm OK? und ist er nicht zu klein wenn alles angezeigt werden soll: oberes Teil und unteres - geteilt?

und welches nimmst du? 727 oder 737? oder doch 797

Gruß#h#h#h


----------



## McRip (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Hoffe ich kriege alles zusammen... 

Hauptanforderung:
bis 30m Tiefe möglichst große Weitwinkel-Erfassung, 
trotzdem sauberen Zentralkegel für exakte Tiefenbestimmung; 
links/rechts Trennung;
möglichst Darstellung der Gewässerstruktur (durch z.B. Dr.Depth oder Sideimaging),
Betrieb aufm Kajak muss möglich sein,
mobiler Betrieb ebenfalls,
8h+ mit Akku Laufzeit

Nebenanforderung:
Norwegen bis 200m definitiv, besser bis 400m runter

Welches Gerät ich nehme ist noch nicht fest, aufgrund der GPS Frage. Es wird aber definitiv ein Gerät der 700er Serie. Zudem wollte ein Kumpel von mir auch ein Echolot - oder wir legen zusammen. Mal schauen...

Wegen der Bildschirmgröße: natürlich ist ein stark komprimiertes Bild Mist, aber die 900er Serie fiel aufgrund des Stromverbrauchs und der schieren Größe schonmal weg. Da man einen Tod sterben muss, stellt sich die Frage welchen. Manchmal auch nicht, so wie hier - da die 900er Serie eh wegfällt und die 500er Serie nicht ausreicht. Laut Herrn Schlageter reicht ein 320er Screen pro Anzeige aus, da muss ich mich auf ihn verlassen oder zwischen den Ansichten wechseln. Also auf jeden Fall 640 vertikale Pixel und die Akzeptanz, dass man nicht GPS, QB/SI und normales Echolot gleichzeitig in einem Gerät anzeigen kann. Ob nun GPS im Gerät oder ein externes Hand-GPS (später nachkaufen) ist aber noch nicht klar - aber wenn man SI nimmt muss man ja auch gleich GPS nehmen (also warum nochmal extra bezahlen. Zudem hat SI den Vorteil, dann man DualBeam ja nichtmehr unbedingt anzeigen braucht und dann geht es auch wieder mit den 2 maximal möglichen Ansichten.). Im Endeffekt sind also 2 Varianten im Rennen:
1. Echolot mit QB + externes Hand-GPS
2. 797er SI mit GPS gleich dabei

Entscheidung steht noch aus |rotwerden


----------



## McRip (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*



McRip schrieb:


> Also auf jeden Fall 640 vertikale Pixel und die Akzeptanz, dass man nicht GPS, QB/SI und normales Echolot gleichzeitig in einem Gerät anzeigen kann.



Hierzu nochmal eine Ergänzung zum besseren Verständnis:
3 Sachen sind zuviel, 2 Sachen davon anzeigen geht aber, weil ja 640/320=2 ist. #h


----------



## möwe_3 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

danke für schnelle Erklärung,

bei dem QB Geber kommt bei dir in Frage die 727 mit geänderter Software oder gleich 737  ??

kann man bei dem QB einzeln zwischen den Ansichten auf dem Bildschirm umschalten? #h#h


----------



## McRip (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*



möwe_3 schrieb:


> danke für schnelle Erklärung,
> 
> bei dem QB Geber kommt bei dir in Frage die 727 mit geänderter Software oder gleich 737  ??



Bitte! Auch noch offen, weil Farbe VS. s/w noch nicht entschieden ist. |uhoh: Tendenz ist aber s/w, wobei einen Farbe natürlich in den Fingern juckt. Hat ja auch seine Vorteile, kost halt nur deutlich extra. :c Bei den s/w Geräten würde ich das 727er vorziehen, die Bedienung verkompliziert sich ohne GPS nicht. Will man GPS evtl sogar mit Karte im s/w Echolot nutzen wollen, würde ich natürlich das 737er nehmen. |supergri



möwe_3 schrieb:


> kann man bei dem QB einzeln zwischen den Ansichten auf dem Bildschirm umschalten? #h#h


Verstehe die Frage jetzt nicht genau. Am besten schau mal in die englische Anleitung, da sind auch immer Beispielbilder der möglichen Einstellungen drin. 
Du kannst meines Wissens nach prinzipiell bei einem QB Gerät einstellen:
1. klassisches Echolot
2. klassisches Echolot mit QB
3. klassisches Echolot mit GPS
4. nur GPS
Nicht gehen tut wohl: nur QB oder QB mit GPS kombiniert. Müsste ich aber selber nochmal nachgucken, zur Sicherheit.

MfG


----------



## Jirko (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

hallo mcrip #h

es wird dir bei deiner entscheidungsfindung auch nicht unbedingt weiterhelfen, aber mit nem extra handnavigerät fährst du meines erachtens nach immer besser, da du vom einsatzgebiet her einfach flexibler bist:

1. lot von der energiequelle trennen > GPS kann immer noch genutzt werden...
2. horizontal komplett für´s lot nutzbar (hyperscroll kann raufgeschraubt werden)
3. display defekt > beides kann nicht genutzt werden
4. GPS-betrieb kostet energie und du brauchst bei längeren turns 2 blei-gel-akkus
5. und noch´n büschn mehr, wenn man weiter überlegt 

#h


----------



## McRip (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Danke Jirko. #6
Deshalb würde ich ganz klar auch ein externes Hand-GPS nehmen.  
Außer beim 797er SI, denn da ist GPS ja schon drin. Das Gerät ist so teuer, da würde ich nicht noch extra Geld für ein Hand-GPS ausgeben wollen. #d

@ möwe_3
Was für ein Gerät nimmst du jetzt eigentlich? #h


----------



## STAN (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Vielleicht so als Anmerkung:

Bin auch fast am gleichen Punkt gelandet. |lichtMöchte mein Echo hier in 4 m Tiefe und in Norge bis 300 m nutzen. 

Werd mich wohl für´s 727 entscheiden. Thomas Schlageter hat mich noch auf die Ende Januar neu aufgelegte Triton-Serie von Magellan hingewiesen.#x TOP Hand-GPS. Ab ca. 150 EU´s mit Farbdisplay! Wo kriegt man das. Und die Seekarten sollen auch noch günstiger sein (max 149 EU´s?). Ab der Triton 400er Reihe (ca. 240 EUR) ist sogar ein SD-Slot inbegriffen. Hab dann sozusagen nen kleinen tragbaren Farb-Plotter und nen eigentlich voll ausreichendes S/w Echo.
Is echt ne Überlegung wert!!!
|laola:


----------



## möwe_3 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

hi,

ich habe mich auch für humminbird 727 mit Quadra Geber entschieden. Kaufen werde ich erst im April, vielleicht ist es etwas billiger.

Danke für Eure Infos und Meinungen.
Chirs
:vik:


----------



## STAN (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Denke, damit machst du nischt falsch. Und Die Gewährleistung bzw. Garantie von 2 Jahren gibt einem ja auch ne gewisse Sicherheit.


----------



## Laszczyk (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Habe mir jetzt ein Humminbird 727 bestellt mt Quadra Beam  u. GPS.

Bekomme es nächste Woche, nächste Woche habe ich es getestet und dann werden wir sehen. 

Werde es ausführlich testen im Flachwasser und bis zu 25 m


----------



## STAN (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*



Laszczyk schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt ein Humminbird 727 bestellt mt Quadra Beam  u. GPS.
> 
> Bekomme es nächste Woche, nächste Woche habe ich es getestet und dann werden wir sehen.
> 
> Werde es ausführlich testen im Flachwasser und bis zu 25 m




Hoffe du lässt von dir hören nach dem Praxistest.


----------



## jkc (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Hi Laszczyk,
wie sieht es aus mit dem Praxistest? Habe Interesse an gleichem Gerät.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hohensinn (25. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Hi,

kurze Frage an die Besitzer eines Humminbird 727 mit Quadra Geber!

Wie schauts aus mit der Praxiserfahrung?

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich die drei Bildschirme beim Quadra Bertieb deuten kann!
Unter dem Boot ist klar, aber was zeigen die zwei seitenkegel an. Vor allem wenn man auf einer Kante entlangfahrt! nur Durchschnittswerte vom erfassten Bereich( der erfasste Bereich kann bei 10m tiefe schon groß werden bei einer steilen Kante) oder den genauen lauf parrallel vom Boot weg?

Wer kann mir das erklären, 

Gruß walter


----------



## octoputer (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

Hallo Leute!

Mal ne Frage zu nem Flachwasserecholot.Haupteinsatzbereich sind Baggerseen,Talsperren etc.

Mal ganz ohne den QuadraBeam SchnickSchnack.Was haltet ihr von diesem hier?


http://boddenangler.de/Lowrance-X-52

Ist natürlich jetzt technisch nicht up to date,aber ich denke das die wichtigsten Funktionen gegeben sind.


----------



## Jirko (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*

moin octoputer #h

die funktionen reichen allemal, da hast du vollkommen recht! aber ne 240er, vertikale pixelung ist nen kompromiss octoputer, da die detailtreue leidet. ich würde dir ein lot mit mindestens 320 pixel in der vertikalen, noch besser 480, empfehlen... aber für diesen preis bekommst du auch schon nen lot mit ner 320er, vertikalen pixelung (mit identischem leistungsumfang) #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Süßwasser*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kurze Frage an die Besitzer eines Humminbird 727 mit Quadra Geber!
> 
> ...



Eher Ersteres. Der mittlere Bildschirm zeigt den Durchschnittswert vom 83 und/oder 200Khz Kegel senkrecht (die man ja einzeln schalten können sollte, zumindest beim 797), Und der rechte und linke Bildschirm zeigen jeweils die durchschnittswerte der seitlich geneigten Kegel. 




> Was haltet ihr von diesem hier?
> 
> http://boddenangler.de/Lowrance-X-52



Funktioniert, aber wenn man bei etwas tieferem Wasser den Bildschirm teilt zwecks Bodenlupe, dann erkennt man nicht mehr viel, bzw. es ist zu schnell weggescrollt. Daher kann ich auch nur sagen besser ne mindestens 320x320 auflösung.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

